# مخططات مشروع محطة بنزين Plans of petrol station



## noir (29 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اليكم مخططات مشروع محطة بنزين

عسي ان تنفعكم

للتحميل

بسم الله

تحياتي

دعواتكم​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## galal980 (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن دي مش المحطة كلها دا المركز التجاري فقط 
المحطة لها مكونات كثيرة 
منها المظلة وماكان التشحيم ومكان غسيل السيارات والتانكات البنزين اللي تحت الأرض وتانك الديزل وتانك الانسكابات البترولية
ياريت لو حد عنده محطة متكاملة بتصميماتها ينشرها للفائدة


----------



## heno9 (30 أبريل 2012)

فعلا ياريت رسومات لمحطة بنزين كاملة
و شكرا علي مجهودك يا بشمهندس


----------



## marwan86 (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم محمد على (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (30 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## jirar (30 أبريل 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد محمود منعم (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الجفري (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نور الجزائرية (1 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
اكيد لما نتحدث عن محطة بنزين تتبادر الى الاذهان خزانات الوقود بشتى انواعه و ايضا كيفية حمايتها و عزلها 
و الكل مهتم بهذا الجانب ...
نشكرك اخي على جاء بالملف و كما قال الاخوة الاعضاء لتكمل موضوعك بالجانب المهم به و هو خزانات الوقود تصميما و عزلا *


----------



## نيودريل (1 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## mokh (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد زكريا2010 (3 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## السيدنصير (4 مايو 2012)

[h=2]بارك الله فيك[/h]


----------



## pepo.pepo (4 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## noir (6 مايو 2012)

الحمد والشكر لله

موفقين ان شاء الله

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## عجب تميم (6 مايو 2012)

زاك الله خيراً


----------



## noir (8 مايو 2012)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> اكيد لما نتحدث عن محطة بنزين تتبادر الى الاذهان خزانات الوقود بشتى انواعه و ايضا كيفية حمايتها و عزلها
> و الكل مهتم بهذا الجانب ...
> نشكرك اخي على جاء بالملف و كما قال الاخوة الاعضاء لتكمل موضوعك بالجانب المهم به و هو خزانات الوقود تصميما و عزلا *




سأحاول ذلك عن قريب ان شاء الله اختي نور الجزائرية


----------



## mu_eng2001 (23 يوليو 2012)

:73:


----------



## omar iraqi (23 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (23 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahmed hendawy (4 أكتوبر 2012)

المخططات اتحذفت يا بشمهندس ..... برجاء اعادة رفعها علشان محتاج مخططات لمحطة بنزين ضروري ..... وشكرا


----------



## mr7h1 (13 مايو 2013)

نرجو اعادة رفع الملفات .... لو تكرمتم


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (13 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## El_Gabalawy (13 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

هذا مخطط كامل لمحطة وقود ارجو ان تعم الفائدة وساحاول استكمال باقي ملفات المشروع

petrol station - Download - 4shared - boo3adnan elkhaleily


----------



## galal980 (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم يوسف (20 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## Abuhamdan (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yooohia (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## basem haiderh (19 أبريل 2014)

رااااااااااااائع جدا شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## engbasel2012 (20 أبريل 2014)

ألملف غير موجود ارجو من الادارة حذف الموضوع


----------



## إسلام علي (20 أبريل 2014)

الرابط منتهي


----------



## YASER001122 (6 يناير 2015)

12


----------



## ALIENG2000 (6 يناير 2015)

الرابط محذوف


----------



## هيوا رشيد عثمان (11 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن تزويدى يا اخوان بمخططات كاملة عن محطات تعبئة الوقود


----------



## Engg7337 (1 نوفمبر 2016)

متشكر جدا على هذا المجهود الطيب في سبيل المهندسين العرب وشكررررررررررررا​


----------



## حمدي شققي (6 نوفمبر 2016)

السادة المهندسيين مرفق اليكم مخططات محطة بنزين في الرياض


----------



## aymanallam (7 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------

